# Werte in DB multiplizieren



## Gast (9. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe in meiner DB Tabellen mit 2 Spalten (zeitstempel, wert) und möchte jetzt alle werte x10 multiplizieren welche z.B.: zwischen dem 1999-10-10 und 2007-12-23 sind.

Weiß jemand wie der SQL- Befehl dazu geht?

Vielen Dank,

lg


----------



## DP (9. Sep 2008)

```
update tabelle_1 set wert1 = wert1*10, wert2=wert2*10 where datum >= '1999-10-10' and datum <= '2008-12-23'
```

zur not kannste auch anstatt dem datum <> auch between nutzen... kommst auf dein dbms an.

have fun


----------



## Guest (9. Sep 2008)

Vielen Dank,

dann hätte ich noch eine Frage und zwar wie kann ich meine Tabellen nach einem Zeitstempel ordnen, sodass die zeitstempel-wert Duples aufsteigend nach dem zeitstempel in der Tabelle liegen,


----------



## DP (9. Sep 2008)

schonmal über ein sql-buch oder kurs nachgedacht?


```
update tabelle_1 set wert1 = wert1*10, wert2=wert2*10 where datum >= '1999-10-10' and datum <= '2008-12-23' order by wert1
```


----------



## ARadauer (9. Sep 2008)

> sodass die zeitstempel-wert Duples aufsteigend



ordnen tut man mit order by... order by datum asc
asc aufsteigend
desc absteigend

kann es sein, das wir gerade deine aufgabe lösen? 

http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q=sql+grundlagen&meta=


----------



## DP (9. Sep 2008)

dabei machen wir doch gar keine hausaufgaben :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------

